

Yahoo seeking up to $500 mln for small business unit - Dauntless
http://www.reuters.com/article/smallBusinessNews/idUSTRE58K4UG20090921

======
rubentopo
Just out of curiosity, did you see that Yahoo! Store (previously Viaweb) is
part of the small business division?

